# cheap media player, available in India?



## cute.bandar (Aug 9, 2011)

I came across this 1080p HD media player here on dealextreme . accordin to the description and reviews it can handle almost any file! 


> - HDMI 720/1080P video output
> - Support video formats: RMVB/RM(RV8/9)/H.263/H.264(MOV/MP4/M4V)/MPEG-1/2(VOB)/MPEG-4
> (XVID/DIVX)/WMV7/VC-1/MKV/AVI/TS/TP/VOB/PMP/FLV
> - Support video resolution: 1920*1080



and it costs only Rs.1500 . Isn't this just too cheap, or is there some catch to it ? Ofcourse its unbranded maal from china so reliability/warranty may be an issue. but still only 1500 for a 1080p media player that an handle mkv/x264
Is something like this available in locally India ? I would rather pay more and buy this locally from a dealer, than online.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 9, 2011)

^Best way to know is to look for any reviews of it on google,youtube etc
also if any of the members have bought it before will help a lot


----------



## aswin1 (Aug 9, 2011)

Check this link HD Media Player: Compare HD Media Player, HD Media Player with USB Port, 3.5 inch HDD, 2.5 inch HDD, Wi-Fi, Ethernet Port, eSATA Port


----------



## cute.bandar (Aug 10, 2011)

thanks aswin. if that compareindia link is something to go buy, then only the 4k media players available in India support x264 files.. hmm


----------



## PraKs (Aug 10, 2011)

Go with Amekette comes with round shape.

Cheap & good.


----------



## king_of all (Aug 15, 2011)

How about Western Digital-TV Live Hub it is expensive but can play most of the vid format and have 1  tb internal storage


----------



## rsk11584 (Aug 16, 2011)

i have made purchases from deal extreme, its good site with free shipping all over world but i purchased stuff worth 400 -500 only and since i live in flat the stuff is left in post box by postman, and he does not even care to deliver stuff to flat, so untill you go to postbox anyone on road can take that and then you cant blame DX for that, so if you are planning to buy any costly item from DX and do live in flat or postman doesnt deliver to home then better spend some extra 10-15$ and get it delivered by speed post.. 

or visit local gray market in ur citi and pay and buy locally even if it costs 500 more,,


----------



## abhidev (Aug 16, 2011)

WD mediaplayer  is just awesome and feature rich....it will also make ur normal tv into a smart tv in just arnd 10k


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 16, 2011)

abhidev said:


> WD mediaplayer  is just awesome and feature rich....it will also make ur normal tv into a smart tv in just arnd 10k



+ 1TB Storage also


----------



## cute.bandar (Aug 16, 2011)

very useful info there rsk11584. Ill keep that in mind.


----------



## kool (Aug 16, 2011)

PraKs said:


> Go with Amekette comes with round shape.
> 
> Cheap & good.



I want to buy a cheap HD media player for my 22" LG TV which have HDMI port.


----------



## insaneYLN (Aug 17, 2011)

Have a look at ASUS O!Play HD Media Players, here -
*www.asus.com/Multimedia/Digital_Media_Player


----------



## king_of all (Nov 1, 2011)

I have searched  the Nehru place in south delhi for a WD HD media player, but here they dont even know what it is, please could someone tell me where to buy it in south delhi


----------

